# Schneelage Gardasee



## TomasS (1. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen um Ostern an den Gardasee.

Jetzt würde uns interessieren, wie im Moment die Schneelage am Lago ist. 

Diesen Winter gab es ja etwas mehr Schnee und der Frühling kam eher langsam in Gang.
Die Info's, die ich bisher aus anderen Beiträgen herausziehen konnte, sind ja nun auch schon einige Tage bzw. Wochen alt. Und wenn ich bei uns so zum Fenster hinausschaue, kann ich, wo sich vor ein paar Tagen noch Schneeberge türmten, heute Krokus blühen sehen.

Der Frühling kann - mit etwas gutem Willen - schon einiges bewirken.

Wenn vielleicht gerade jemand unten war...
Ein kurzer Überblick wäre echt super!

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## Bond007 (1. April 2006)

Stimmt, auch wenn´s schon paar Mal in einem Thread erwähnt wurde - interessier´n würd´s mich auch sehr - also reinposten, MERCE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hutsche (2. April 2006)

Hallo,
bin am 31.03. von Lago zurückgekommen, deshalb hier meine Erfahrungen:

Ostseite (Monte Baldo): 
Straße bis San Valentino geräumt, ab dort in Richtung Altissimo gesperrt weil Schneeberge - auch mit MTB unfahrbar - Abfahrt nach Avio geräumt.

Auffahrt von Nago aus - sowohl Asphalt als auch Schotter bis ca. 1100 m frei (Stand 31.03.), dann zunehmend unfahrbar. 601 und Sentiero della Pace ab erwähnter Höhe top.

Westseite:

Alte Straße nach Pregasina bis Pso. Rocchetta top, alles oberhalb besonders in Schattenbereiche unfahrbar. Pso. Nota (Stand 25.03.) ca. 1,5 m Schnee. Auffahrt jedoch bis dahin o.k. Habe mich also umsonst durchs Valle di Bondo gequält.
Tremalzostraße bis Rif. Garda geräumt. Ab dort über 1m Schnee. 
Generell kann muss man ab ca. 1200m mit Schnee rechnen, in sonnenbestrahlten Bereichen liegt die Schneegrenze darüber, in Täler und Schattenbereichen etwas darunter. In diesen Gebieten macht das Fahren keinen Spaß und ist bald nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Bond007 (2. April 2006)

Merce für die zahlreichen Schnee-Info´s, *hutsche* - da kann man ja wirklich nur noch hoffen, das es bis in knapp 2 Wochen noch beständiger werden wird.


----------



## rothrunner (3. April 2006)

Ich würde auf jedenfall auf die Meinung der Einheimischen hören, sonst geht es such wie uns 2004:

Siehe Bilder in der Mitte:

http://www.biken-wertheim.de/Events05/Event-Gardasee04/Event-Gardasee04-05.htm

Viel Spaß, ich wäre liebend gerne dabei!!!!!!


----------



## TomasS (4. April 2006)

Hallo Hutsche,

danke für Deinen ausführlichen, aber leider nicht all zu erfreulichen Bericht über die Schneelage am Gardasee.
Vielleicht geht da noch was bis Ostern.

Tomas


----------



## Wern (8. April 2006)

Für alle Lago-Fahrer am Weekend: Durch einen Erdrutsch ist die Straße von Torbole nach Malcesine voraussichtlich bis Sonntag gesperrt. Bis zum Conca d'Oro kann man allerdings fahren. (News vom Testchef S.Gölnitz, zur Zeit am Lago, 06.04.2006)

Stand so im Surfforum


----------



## owan (9. April 2006)

Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Infos bzgl. Schneelage auf dem Monte Baldo?

Wollten am Mittwoch los


----------



## Neckarinsel (9. April 2006)

Gehe mal auf die Homepage von www.wofbikebox.de , da gibt es einen Link zum Wetter am Gardasee.


----------



## speiche (9. April 2006)

hier is ne seite mit einigen webcams am see

http://www.naegele.de/webcam-gardasee.html


----------



## TomasS (10. April 2006)

War über`s Wochenende wieder jemand am Gardasee und hat neue Info`s zur Schneelage?

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironman75 (12. April 2006)

Hallo,

weiß jemand näheres? Wir wollen morgen Abend Richtung Gardasee aufbrechen. Bei uns hat es heute Nacht stark geschneit. Bis auf welche Höhe kommt man momentan?

Danke

Gruß Ironman


----------



## karstenr (18. April 2006)

Welche Touren waren zu Ostern möglich und welche nicht? 
Wo lag noch Schnee?
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Bond007 (18. April 2006)

Mir fuhren 2 "kleinere" Touren an dem verlängerten Wochenende:
*Karfreitag:* Vom Marktplatz in *Torbole* Richtung *Laghel* - dank dem Moser verfuhren wir uns insgesamt 4-5x, haben aber dann an perfekten Trail gefunden (war bloß für mich zuviel des Guten!), der uns wieder
zurück brachte (insgesamt ca. 15 km), aber mit paar sehr ordentlichen Stichen
nach oben.
*Karsamstag:* Runde um den *lago di ledro* - leider sehr stark bewölkt gewesen, hätte jederzeit mim Regnen anfangen können, hielt allerdings bis zum Ende durch, 1 Schiebepassage, da´s dermaßen steil bergauf
ging, wo einem des Vorderrad empor gestiegen ist, ansonsten allgemein sehr
schön zum Fahren gwesen, Gesamtdistanz ebenfalls um die 15 km.


----------



## TomasS (18. April 2006)

Unser höchster Punkt war ca. 1250m auf der Tour Torbole -> Ledro-See -> Baita Segala -> Passo Rocchetta -> Pregasina -> Torbole. 
Das war am Donerstag vor Ostern. 
Da war von Schnee keine Spur mehr.

Tomas


----------



## ironman75 (18. April 2006)

Hi,

also ich war mit meiner Freundin auch am Lago am We. Wir sind Passo Rochetta gefahren. Kein Problem. Ursprunglich wollten wir aber die Tremalzo 3 Tour fahren. Sind nur bis kurz vor Passo Nota gekommen. Dann ist Schluss.

Übrigens sind wir gestern auch die Laghel Tour gefahren....wir haben uns nur 2 mal verfahren....lach. Einmal oben bei dem Hochspannungsmast...kurz vor dem Trail. Da waren irgendwie 5 verschiedene Abzweigungen.....

Und zum zweiten ziemlich zum Schluss. 

Sonntag sind wir die Ronda Marroche gefahren...war absolut super.

Gruß Ironman


----------



## Bond007 (18. April 2006)

*@Tomas:* Hey, dann seit´s Ihr ja in etwa auch dort gefahren, wo wir
ebenfalls waren - schade, das man sich net gesehen hat, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.  

*@Ironman:* Bei dem Hochspannungsmast haben wir auch unsere "Prob´s" gehabt, aber da mei
Spez´l an Garmin dabei hatte, fanden wir uns schon zurecht. Am Sonntag ging´s leider schon wieder
back to Munich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thory (18. April 2006)

Ich war über Ostern am Lago, mit Schneeresten ist so  1250m zu rechnen. Viel höher habe ich es auch nicht probiert. Ich bin 2 Touren von Tignale aus gefahren, u.a. den mit der Nr. 31 gekennzeichneten Weg zum/vom Emeriten Kloster, und dann noch 2 Abfahrten nach Limone, nämlich über Passo Rocheta und Sentiero 117 ins Val Singol, und dann über Pass Nota durch diese 5 Tunnels abwärts zu einem kleinen aber feinen Pfad, der dann auf feinen Trials ins Val Pura leitet. Bilder dazu gibts hier ff

Bis in diese Höhe (so 1200 -1300m( hat man schöne, trockene Trials.


----------



## MATTESM (18. April 2006)

komme soeben vom lago zurück. seit 3 tagen taut es sichtlich. stivo hat sein massives schneefeld von vor 6 tagen zum großen teil verloren. dosso di roveri war herrlich fahrbar, 2 kleine alt-lawinen musste man übertragen, sonst perfekt. in nordlagen / schatten hält sich der schnee allerdings noch mächtig, da wirds noch eine weile dauern. tremalzo während des BIKE festivals ist unwahrscheinlich, außer es schaufelt jemand ganz beträchtlich...

..m..


----------



## numinisflo (18. April 2006)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, bin eben vom Lago zurückgekommen, wir sind unter anderem den Sentiero 6 (Dosso dei Roveri) mit Erweiterung gefahren, mit Aufstieg von Torbole aus. Bis ca. 1200m überhaupt keine Probleme mit Schnee, den Rest sind wir durch Schneefelder gestapft, vorbei an Tourenskifahrern. Shutteln ist daher bis ca. 1200m möglich, je nach Sonneneinstrahlung. 
Genauso sieht es mit dem Monte Baldo aus.
Tremalzo ist anscheinend auch nicht möglich, laut Bikeshopauskunft.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Wern (21. April 2006)

Wollen das Wochenende um das Bike Festival die 136 Kehren Tour vom Monte Stino zum Idrosee fahren. 
Wie hoch ist die Chance dort schneefrei rauf und runter zukommen?
War in diesem Jahr schon jemand am Idrosee?
Gruss Wern


----------



## MATTESM (23. April 2006)

die kehren sind westlich ausgerichtet, der trail schwenkt dabei teils ein wenig nach norden und später nach süden. von der höhe her müsste es eigentlich gehen. seit ostern ists richtig warm am lago. wenn man aus der gegend capovalle kommt müsste die zufahrt eigentlich gehen. wenn man das ganze mit einer großen schleife über bondone und bocca di caplone verbinden wollte denk ich mal gibts noch probleme, der aufstieg in der nordlage rauf auf die bocca dürfte  -  da komplett schatten  -  noch richtig gut mit schnee voll sein. 

..m..


----------



## Bond007 (23. April 2006)

Ich bin erst vor ca. 1,5 Stunden von meinem Gardasee-WE zurückgekehrt,
also der Schnee schmilzt nun wahnsinnig schnell dahin, am letzten WE war´s
noch viel mehr weiß als dieses!


----------



## MATTESM (24. April 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin erst vor ca. 1,5 Stunden von meinem Gardasee-WE zurückgekehrt,
> also der Schnee schmilzt nun wahnsinnig schnell dahin, am letzten WE war´s
> noch viel mehr weiß als dieses!




das ist gut. sogar sehr gut... wer buddelt den tremalzo und den tombea frei??? an die schaufeln!!! freu mich aufs wochenende....

..m..


----------



## Bond007 (24. April 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ...freu mich aufs wochenende......m..



Ich muß mich leider erstmal wieder a biss´l gedulden, bis es auch bei mir wieder heißt - *ab in den Süden* - aber es kommt wieder!


----------



## Wern (24. April 2006)

sehr schön. Vielleicht wirds ja doch was mit dem Tremalzo. Monte Stino müsste dann ja frei sein. Hat ja nur 1500 
Freu mich


----------



## Arny (24. April 2006)

Da freue ich mich auch wern!!! Da können wir es ja dann so richtig krachen lassen!! Hoffe dass das Wetter mitspielt, dann kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VviCht (24. April 2006)

huhu,

wir wollten vom 15-21. Mai an den Gardasee, meint ihr die königsetappen sind dann fahrbar? altissimo,tremalzo usw?   (war noch nie am gardasee) Bei welchem der Berge ist es wahrscheinlicher das man ganz nach oben kommt?


----------



## MATTESM (24. April 2006)

VviCht schrieb:
			
		

> huhu,
> 
> wir wollten vom 15-21. Mai an den Gardasee, meint ihr die königsetappen sind dann fahrbar? altissimo,tremalzo usw?   (war noch nie am gardasee) Bei welchem der Berge ist es wahrscheinlicher das man ganz nach oben kommt?



also wenn es weiter so schön bleibt wie seit ostern (immer gut über 20 grad) dann wird der schnee weiter dahinschmelzen... die klassiker sollten also zunehmend schneefrei sein. grundsätzlich ists einfach dort wo der hang nach norden abfällt und evt. durch senken oder bewaldung zusätzlich für schatten gesorgt ist der schnee hartnäckiger. typisches beispiel: die nordflanke des altissimo (dort wo die tragestrecke ist) oder der tremalzo-downhill bis zum zweiten tunnel (da liegt auch immer eine lawine drin). 

..m..


----------



## Michael_K (24. April 2006)

Fahren die Shuttles eigentlich noch wie gehabt ab Mecki oder haben sich die Zeiten für diesen Sommer geändert?


----------



## Bond007 (24. April 2006)

VviCht schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollten vom 15-21. Mai an den Gardasee, meint ihr die königsetappen sind dann fahrbar? altissimo,tremalzo usw?   (war noch nie am gardasee)



Servus, kenn zwar deine bzw. eure Kondi net, aber wenn´s Ihr zum 1. Mal
überhaupt zum Biken an den Lago fahrt´s, dann fangt´s lieber mit was "kleinem" an...ich hatte anfangs die gleiche Einstellung wie Du, vor Ort
sieht das aber dann gaaaaaanz anders aus - also lieber sachte anfangen und
sich dann "hocharbeiten" - soll(te) nur ein gutgemeinter Tip von mir sein.


----------



## MATTESM (25. April 2006)

Michael_K schrieb:
			
		

> Fahren die Shuttles eigentlich noch wie gehabt ab Mecki oder haben sich die Zeiten für diesen Sommer geändert?



sollte alles so sein wie gehabt... nur dass....

- marcello angeblich mit einem neuen auto gesehen wurden :-( (fahrstil sei aber wie immer...)
- ein neuer shuttle anbieter in den bergen herumkurvte... konkurrenz belebt... 

..m..


----------



## All-Mountain (25. April 2006)

Sooo, bei mir geht's morgen an den Lago (wie Ihr an meinem Avatar erkennen könnt).

Kann noch jemand möglichst aktuell was zur Schneelage posten. Die letzten Tage hatte es ja da unten immer über 20°, da sollte doch noch einiges weggeschmolzen sein.

*ganzvorsichtigfrag* Tremalzotunnel passierbar?


----------



## marco (27. April 2006)

am wochenende ist wintereinbruch angesagt, im süden fällt schnee bis 1000 meter. Also, warme klamotten einpacken oder im bett bleiben.

Oder ab ins warme wasser: http://www.villadeicedri.it/ger/parco_main.html (echt genial, habe es im januar ausprobiert)


----------



## Bond007 (27. April 2006)

marco schrieb:
			
		

> am wochenende ist wintereinbruch angesagt, im süden fällt schnee bis 1000 meter.



  ...von *WO* hast Du die Info her - also auf wetteronline.de sowie dem gardameteo.it soll´s am Tage um die 15°C haben...
kann mir ehrlich gsagt nicht vorstellen, das es nochmals Neuschnee gibt.


----------



## VviCht (27. April 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, kenn zwar deine bzw. eure Kondi net, aber wenn´s Ihr zum 1. Mal
> überhaupt zum Biken an den Lago fahrt´s, dann fangt´s lieber mit was "kleinem" an...ich hatte anfangs die gleiche Einstellung wie Du, vor Ort
> sieht das aber dann gaaaaaanz anders aus - also lieber sachte anfangen und
> sich dann "hocharbeiten" - soll(te) nur ein gutgemeinter Tip von mir sein.



ist ja nicht so das wir noch nie mountainbiken waren . wir fahren 3-4 mal die woche wenns das wetter zulässt im odenwald und umgebung, da gibts zwar keine 2000er aber wenn mans richtig anstellt kommt man da auch auf seine kosten...aber kann ja nichts beurteilen, da ich noch nie am lago war, im mai wissen wir mehr, wir sind jedenfalls halbwegs trainiert 

ich freu mich wie nen bekloppter drauf, hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco (28. April 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> ...von *WO* hast Du die Info her - also auf wetteronline.de sowie dem gardameteo.it soll´s am Tage um die 15°C haben...
> kann mir ehrlich gsagt nicht vorstellen, das es nochmals Neuschnee gibt.



*HIER*

Ostalpen:
Eine Okklusion im Norden und ein Oberitalientief im Süden erfassen den Alpenraum. Das verlängerte Wochenende verläuft entsprechend überwiegend trüb und niederschlagsträchtig, wobei in den Südalpen mit teils intensiven und dauerhaften Niederschlägen zu rechnen ist. Bis zum Sonntag hin ist mit einem markanten Temperaturrückgang zu rechnen, die Schneefallgrenze sinkt im Norden bis in höhere Tallagen, im Süden auf etwa 1000m herab.

http://www.alpenverein.de/template_loader.php?tplpage_id=115


----------



## Bond007 (28. April 2006)

VviCht schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja nicht so das wir noch nie mountainbiken waren . ...aber kann ja nichts beurteilen, da ich noch nie am lago war, im mai wissen wir mehr, wir sind jedenfalls halbwegs trainiert



Sorry, wollte eure Kondi nicht schlecht reden...bloß wie mei Spez´l und ich am
Oster-WE ebenfalls zum 1. Mal am Lago Biken waren, dachten wir im Vorfeld
auch, das man doch locker eine Moser 2er-3er Tour fahren könne...da war´n
wir echt heilfroh, das zum Einstieg die beiden 1er bzw. 1er-2er vollkommen ausreichten.


----------



## Bond007 (28. April 2006)

*@marco:* Okay, den hab ich leider nicht auf die Schnelle gefunden - hoffentlich wird´s für Euch alle nicht so krass werden.


----------



## VviCht (28. April 2006)

@bond007: kann gut sein das uns das auch passiert, aber momentan ist die euphorie noch da, wer weiß wie es dann am berg ausschaut


----------



## clemson (28. April 2006)

http://www.provincia.bz.it/wetter/gardasee.htm

besser als wetter online


----------



## Didi123 (28. April 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, wollte eure Kondi nicht schlecht reden...bloß wie mei Spez´l und ich am
> Oster-WE ebenfalls zum 1. Mal am Lago Biken waren, dachten wir im Vorfeld
> auch, das man doch locker eine Moser 2er-3er Tour fahren könne...da war´n
> wir echt heilfroh, das zum Einstieg die beiden 1er bzw. 1er-2er vollkommen ausreichten.



Welche Touren bist Du mit deinem Kumpel dann schließlich gefahren?

War letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal am Lago und hab' auch sehr sachte angefangen (bin Freizeitfahrer mit wenig Freizeit ). 
Für diesen Herbst hab' ich allerdings schon mal den Tremalzo angepeilt, bin mir aber irgendwie noch gar nicht so sicher, ob das konditionsmäßig klappen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (28. April 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Touren bist Du mit deinem Kumpel dann schließlich gefahren?



Seeeeehr gute Frage, *Didi123* - weiß nur, das es am Samstag eigentlich
eine leichte Tour sein sollte, welche wir aber - dank Moser - sehr stark abgeändert hatten, da wir uns insgesamt 4-5x verfuhren, ging dann über 2 deftige Trails (zumindest war´s für mich zuviel des Guten!) wieder zum Ausgangsort Arco-Parkplatz zurück.  
Die Tour am Sonntag war dafür astrein, haben uns dafür den *lago di ledro* ausgesucht, die man ohne Prob´s fahren konnte.  
An meinem letzten 2-Tages-Garda-Trip fuhr ich eine komplett eigene, zusammengestellte Tour hinter *Tignale* auf einen sehr schönen Aussichtspunkt übern Garda hoch, am Sonntag ging´s dann Richtung *Passo
di Roccheta* rauf, des war´n sehr viele HM (knappe 1160), war danach aber sichtlich fertig und freute mich über des geile Downhillen!


----------



## Augus1328 (28. April 2006)

Moin,

Passo Rocchetta ist doch ne sehr gemütliche Tour.  Über die Ponalestr.  hast ja ne lockere Steigung. Und die etwas steilere Auffahrt nach Pregasina ist ja auch sehr schnell überstanden.

Salut
Oli


----------



## Bond007 (28. April 2006)

Augus1328 schrieb:
			
		

> Passo Rocchetta ist doch ne sehr gemütliche Tour.  Über die Ponalestr.  hast ja ne lockere Steigung. Und die etwas steilere Auffahrt nach Pregasina ist ja auch sehr schnell überstanden.
> Salut Oli



Ist halt Auslegungssache - mir hat´s jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gmacht, auch
wenn´s zwischendrin mal ordentlich zur Sache ging - bei den nächsten Malen
wird´s sicherlich leichter werden.


----------



## mspf (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
War zufälllig jemand am Wochenende am Lago und kann nochmal einen aktuellen Schneebericht liefern? Wie siehts Tremalzo aus?
Werde nächstes Wochenende runterfahren...

mspf


----------



## MATTESM (2. Mai 2006)

mspf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> War zufälllig jemand am Wochenende am Lago und kann nochmal einen aktuellen Schneebericht liefern? Wie siehts Tremalzo aus?
> Werde nächstes Wochenende runterfahren...
> 
> mspf



es hat am samstag bzw der nacht auf sonntag nochmal recht kräftig bis auf ca. 1500m runter geschneit. stivo war dick eingeschneit. altissimo sowieso. über den tremalzo kommt man wohl drüber, war selber nicht oben aber carlo von GardaOnBike hat seine geführten touren durchgeführt. luft war recht frisch, erwärmt sich aber grad wieder. optisch derzeit ein traum, die gipfel noch weiß, die trails teils überraschend trocken. beste erfahrungen u.a. auf dosso di roveri, bocca di tovo, san pietro trails und bocca di fobia gemacht. 

die neue trailkarte ist da, wenn man sich wirklich durchfragte konbnte man sie ganz versteckt neben dem bike festival bei der anmeldung käuflich erwerben. sie weist die bekanntesten standardrouten als bikerouten aus. alles andere ist im nebel des neuen gesetzes und seiner praktischen umsetzbarkeit verschollen... neue wegweisungen in den bergen habe ich keine gesehen. 

ride on

..m.. 

..m..


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Mai 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> es hat am samstag bzw der nacht auf sonntag nochmal recht kräftig bis auf ca. 1500m runter geschneit. stivo war dick eingeschneit. altissimo sowieso. über den tremalzo kommt man wohl drüber,  ... derzeit ein traum, die gipfel noch weiß, die trails teils überraschend trocken. beste erfahrungen u.a. auf dosso di roveri, bocca di tovo, san pietro trails und bocca di fobia gemacht.
> ...


Danke für die wie immer kompetente Info. Gerade, wenn die Berge noch überzuckert sind, ist es am Lago am schönsten, weil dann bedingt durch die klare Luft beinschönem Wetter die Fernsicht am besten ist. Bin ab 13. mit einer Gruppe unten und weiß, dass ich jetzt entsprechend planen kann.

OFF TOPIC: 
habe am Samstag den Bericht auf 3SAT gesehen. War schön, im April Bilder von einem Alpencross zu sehen. Auch sonst hat der Bericht die Stimmung gut wiedergegeben. Leider nur zu kurz.   

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## All-Mountain (2. Mai 2006)

Nochmal zum Wetter am vergangen verlängerten WE:
Das war beiweitem nicht so schlimm wie die Wettervorhersage vermuten läßt. Es war ein recht seltsamer Mix aus Wolken, langen sonnigen Abschnitten und ab und zu ganz leichter Nieselregen, der sich meist aber schnell wieder legte. Richtig geregnet hat es nur Samstag Abend/Nacht. Die Temperaturen waren duchgehend um die 20°, also recht angenehm wenn man das mit dem Wetter in D vergleicht. Hab ne gute Farbe bekommen 

Schneemäßig kann ich das was Mattesm gepostet hat bestätigen: Schneehauben auf Stivo (nur noch wenig), Altissimo und Baldo (deutlich mehr). Der Tremalzo war, soweit ich das vom Rochetta aus sehen konnte, schneefrei Der Neuschnee vom Samstag war am Folgetag schon wieder deutlich zurückgegangen und m. E. sollte in ein, zwei Wochen Schnee am Lago wohl vorerst Geschichte sein.

Wegen der neuen Trailkarte habe ich an der Tourist-Info gefragt und bekam eine erstaunliche Antwort: Dieses Jahr gibt es keinerlei Sperrungen, eventuell vereinzelt im nächsten Jahr. Von einer neuen Trailkarte wußte die nette Dame überhaupt nichts.  
Bin dann jedenfalls am Montag (1.Mai!) mit einem Testbike die Laghel-Tour gefahren, die ja als Kandidat für eine Sperrung gehandelt wird: keine Spur von Sperrungen oder Kontrollen.

War insgesamt ein sehr geiles WE und ich habs keine Sekunde bereut runtergefahren zu sein


----------



## Bond007 (2. Mai 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr gibt es keinerlei Sperrungen, eventuell vereinzelt im nächsten Jahr.Bin dann jedenfalls am Montag (1.Mai!) mit einem Testbike die Laghel-Tour gefahren, die ja als Kandidat für eine Sperrung gehandelt wird: keine Spur von Sperrungen oder Kontrollen.



Das wäre ja astrein, wenn´s vorerst so bleibt/bleiben würde - dann start ich heuer wohl auch nochmals eine WE-Session!


----------



## Lexalex (3. Mai 2006)

die neue trailkarte ist da, wenn man sich wirklich durchfragte konbnte man sie ganz versteckt neben dem bike festival bei der anmeldung käuflich erwerben. sie weist die bekanntesten standardrouten als bikerouten aus. alles andere ist im nebel des neuen gesetzes und seiner praktischen umsetzbarkeit verschollen... neue wegweisungen in den bergen habe ich keine gesehen.


----------



## Lexalex (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
kannst Du mir sagen, wo ich die neue Trailkarte in Torbole oder sonstwo am Gardasee kaufen kann? Oder geht das sogar von Deutschland aus?

Danke!
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATTESM (3. Mai 2006)

...das seltsame war ja dass man sie offiziell noch gar nicht bekam während des festivals. nur eben im hintersten eck des festival geländes, ganz verschämt. dabei. ist sie für lago-neulinge ja wirklich auch ein durchaus interessantes produkt mit den dort beschriebenen routen. nehme an dass sie sich nun langsam über die normalen bezugsquellen durchsetzen wird, sie basiert ja auf den letztes jahr neu lancierten trailkarten, die auch kollege marco hier gern mal unter die leute bringt. vor ort also sicher in den tabacchi, den bike shops, über lagobiker.it, über marco, bei InGarda nachfragen...

..m..


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Mai 2006)

MATTESM schrieb:
			
		

> ...das seltsame war ja dass man sie offiziell noch gar nicht bekam während des festivals. nur eben im hintersten eck des festival geländes, ganz verschämt. dabei. ist sie für lago-neulinge ja wirklich auch ein durchaus interessantes produkt mit den dort beschriebenen routen. nehme an dass sie sich nun langsam über die normalen bezugsquellen durchsetzen wird, sie basiert ja auf den letztes jahr neu lancierten trailkarten, die auch kollege marco hier gern mal unter die leute bringt. vor ort also sicher in den tabacchi, den bike shops, über lagobiker.it, über marco, bei InGarda nachfragen...
> 
> ..m..



Ist denn auf der neuen Karte ersichtlich welche Trails nun definitiv gesperrt sind?


----------



## MATTESM (3. Mai 2006)

genauen sachstand findest du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2195585#post2195585

einzig der hinweis dass der 601er im unteren teil gesperrt werden soll scheint mittlerweile durch intensive intervention nicht mehr aktuell zu sein, man will ihn wohl doch offen lassen. in der derzeitigen karte ist er allerdings NICHT als bike-route eingezeichnet. 

und inoffiziell: es wird immer nebliger und man muss wohl oder übel zwischen offiziellem sachstand (gesetz, verordnung) und dem tatsächlichen unterscheiden. man bekommt das gefühl vor ort hofft man dass alles irgendwie vorbei geht. aktive sperrungen mit verbotsschilder sind bis dato noch nicht zu sehen. das gesetz sagt aber ja was vom grundsatz her zu sperren ist, auch wenn man die messkriterien schwerlich durchsetzen kann. 

die tourismus-marketing-menschen werden nicht müde zu verlautbaren, dass es keine sperrungen geben wird. 

..m..


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Info Matthias.

Da scheinen wir Biker, zumindest in der ersten Runde, noch mal mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen zu sein.
Die meisten zur Sperrung genannten Trails kann ich verschmerzen (z. B. Sentiero 404 Bastione) oder sind eh schon seit längerer Zeit gesperrt (z. B. Brione-Kantentrail). 
Die Sperrung des unteren Teil des 601 könnte man zur Not auch noch akzeptieren, den dürften die meisten hier im Forum eh nicht mit Freude runterfahren.

Noch nie verstanden habe ich die Idee die Pinauratrails zu sperren. Da überzeugen mich die genannten Gründe einfach nicht. Da steckt m. E. auch was anderes dahinter.

Erstaunlich ist tatsächlich die Diskrepanz zwischen den Aussagen der Tourismusorgane und der tatsächlichen Gesetzeslage, wie ich es am letzten WE selbst erlebt habe. 

Bleibt abzuwarten wie das Gesetz im Trentino dann zukünftig tatsächlich gelebt wird...


----------



## Wuudi (4. Mai 2006)

Ist das nur mir aufgefallen oder wurden die Wegweiser zum Einstieg in den 601er entfernt ?

Ich kann mich erinnern letztes Jahr im Juni war auf der M.B. Straße noch das Schild, welches den 601er angezeigt hat. Heuer war da nix mehr...


----------



## soederbohm (5. Mai 2006)

Darüber hab ich mich auch schon gewundert. Auf der ganzennStrecke Richtung Altissimo hab ich keinen Wegweiser gesehen, der eine Wegnummer gezeigt hat, auch die Schilder zum Sentiero della Pace hab ich nicht gesehen (oder gabs da noch nie welche?).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Mai 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auf der ganzennStrecke Richtung Altissimo hab ich keinen Wegweiser gesehen, der eine Wegnummer gezeigt hat, auch die Schilder zum Sentiero della Pace hab ich nicht gesehen (oder gabs da noch nie welche?).
> ...


Dass auf der ganzen Strecke die Strada Monte Baldo hinauf die Wegweiser abgebaut wurden, kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, zumal auch Wege betroffen wären, die gar nicht relevant sind.
Schilder, die auf den Einstieg in den Sentiero della Pace hinweisen, hat's m.W. nie gegeben. Nach dem Einstieg machen Schilder dann auch keinen Sinn mehr, weil nicht nur der Trail schwer ist, sondern auch das sinnvolle Verlassen desselben.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Wuudi (5. Mai 2006)

At least der Wegweiser auf ca. 700m.ü.d.M. der den 601er anzeigt ist sicher weg. Hab auch ein Foto gemacht .

Links bzw. oben:







Rechts bzw. unten:


----------

